# Tips for Building a Freestyle End Grain Cutting Board



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Tips for Building a Freestyle End Grain Cutting Board*

Lately I've been building some end grain boards that don't follow the "traditional" convention of the repeating pattern from one end to the other.

Examples:





































I call them Freestyle boards.

I put together a video that shows some cutting and gluing tips:






I really don't have a lot of detail photos of some of the more complex blocks but I will share what I have so far:

These are some of the shapes:










The diamond shapes were inspired by Lazy Larry's blog here:

http://lumberjocks.com/degoose/blog/10460

The reality is, I cut a bunch of material to build a tumbling block board and my accuracy wasn't there so I abandoned the project and just had a bunch of profiles laying around. These 2 photos show the 5 pieces that make up one diamond block:




























I built a 60 degree jig for the router table to cut the 4 border blocks in the photos above and it really works well. It uses a 1/2" carbide up spiral bit and you just clamp a temporary fence on and cut away:



















Smaller diamond shapes can be cut using a standard 45 or 60 degree router bit also:










For the round shapes, I started making my own dowels using the Veritas jig from Lee Valley, two different videos on that here:











I think these photos will give you an idea how the round shapes are made:




























In the photos above, I am making 2 or 3 different profiles in the same blank.

Here are some photos for making corner blocks in a pattern:



















Of course you don't need to make fancy shapes at all….you can just glue up any combination of boards you want and be surprised will the results…...happy building.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

JL7 said:


> *Tips for Building a Freestyle End Grain Cutting Board*
> 
> Lately I've been building some end grain boards that don't follow the "traditional" convention of the repeating pattern from one end to the other.
> 
> ...


Beautiful boards Jeff. The precision is fantastic, and I love the different patterns.
My favourite one is the lighter wood with the random patterns.


----------



## harrywho (Jul 20, 2009)

JL7 said:


> *Tips for Building a Freestyle End Grain Cutting Board*
> 
> Lately I've been building some end grain boards that don't follow the "traditional" convention of the repeating pattern from one end to the other.
> 
> ...


Great stuff Jeff!!!


----------



## mpwilson (Aug 1, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Tips for Building a Freestyle End Grain Cutting Board*
> 
> Lately I've been building some end grain boards that don't follow the "traditional" convention of the repeating pattern from one end to the other.
> 
> ...


This is absolutely delightful. I've got to spend some serious time going over your videos and such.

Thanks very much for posting it.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

JL7 said:


> *Tips for Building a Freestyle End Grain Cutting Board*
> 
> Lately I've been building some end grain boards that don't follow the "traditional" convention of the repeating pattern from one end to the other.
> 
> ...


Beautiful boards and some crazy, mad, techniques Jeff.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

JL7 said:


> *Tips for Building a Freestyle End Grain Cutting Board*
> 
> Lately I've been building some end grain boards that don't follow the "traditional" convention of the repeating pattern from one end to the other.
> 
> ...


Wow! Outstanding designs, all of them, and your attention to detail is spot on.
Not for the faint of heart.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

JL7 said:


> *Tips for Building a Freestyle End Grain Cutting Board*
> 
> Lately I've been building some end grain boards that don't follow the "traditional" convention of the repeating pattern from one end to the other.
> 
> ...


excellent jeff

you have loosened your imagination
in some very rewarding ways

thanks for the share


----------



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Tips for Building a Freestyle End Grain Cutting Board*
> 
> Lately I've been building some end grain boards that don't follow the "traditional" convention of the repeating pattern from one end to the other.
> 
> ...


now these are wonderful boards..so unique and colorful..you really have some great stuff here. thanks for the info & videos


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

JL7 said:


> *Tips for Building a Freestyle End Grain Cutting Board*
> 
> Lately I've been building some end grain boards that don't follow the "traditional" convention of the repeating pattern from one end to the other.
> 
> ...


Amazing wood and super great blog.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Tips for Building a Freestyle End Grain Cutting Board*
> 
> Lately I've been building some end grain boards that don't follow the "traditional" convention of the repeating pattern from one end to the other.
> 
> ...


awesome boards Jeff, the time in the shop did you well


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Tips for Building a Freestyle End Grain Cutting Board*
> 
> Lately I've been building some end grain boards that don't follow the "traditional" convention of the repeating pattern from one end to the other.
> 
> ...


Always impressed with your work!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Tips for Building a Freestyle End Grain Cutting Board*
> 
> Lately I've been building some end grain boards that don't follow the "traditional" convention of the repeating pattern from one end to the other.
> 
> ...


It is always fascinating to observe a "Mad Scientist" in their laboratory….
Equally mesmerizing is watching an "Evil Genius" plot and plan….

You sir are a "Mad Genius"!!!
Always enjoy seeing your mind at work (& play) and your skills put to the test!!!

Thanks for taking us into your "laboratory" and showing us your tricks and tips!!!
Carry on….


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Tips for Building a Freestyle End Grain Cutting Board*
> 
> Lately I've been building some end grain boards that don't follow the "traditional" convention of the repeating pattern from one end to the other.
> 
> ...


Thanks folks….....much appreciated…...Randy, the "mad" part is right, not sure about the rest…...


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Tips for Building a Freestyle End Grain Cutting Board*
> 
> Lately I've been building some end grain boards that don't follow the "traditional" convention of the repeating pattern from one end to the other.
> 
> ...


Sensational!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Tips for Building a Freestyle End Grain Cutting Board*
> 
> Lately I've been building some end grain boards that don't follow the "traditional" convention of the repeating pattern from one end to the other.
> 
> ...


Dont give all your secrets away.
Great tips and tricks Jeff.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Tips for Building a Freestyle End Grain Cutting Board*
> 
> Lately I've been building some end grain boards that don't follow the "traditional" convention of the repeating pattern from one end to the other.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your techniques.
The Ying and yang block is impressive. I would love to know how you did that one.
You do precision work for sure.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Tips for Building a Freestyle End Grain Cutting Board*
> 
> Lately I've been building some end grain boards that don't follow the "traditional" convention of the repeating pattern from one end to the other.
> 
> ...


Thanks again folks….appreciate it…..

lanwater - there are a few Yin-Yang build pics HERE


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Tips for Building a Freestyle End Grain Cutting Board*
> 
> Lately I've been building some end grain boards that don't follow the "traditional" convention of the repeating pattern from one end to the other.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeff!


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Tips for Building a Freestyle End Grain Cutting Board*
> 
> Lately I've been building some end grain boards that don't follow the "traditional" convention of the repeating pattern from one end to the other.
> 
> ...


Holy cow! Those are some amazing profiles. That's more accuracy than I'm up for…


----------



## wge (Mar 6, 2017)

JL7 said:


> *Tips for Building a Freestyle End Grain Cutting Board*
> 
> Lately I've been building some end grain boards that don't follow the "traditional" convention of the repeating pattern from one end to the other.
> 
> ...


I just found your post, could you provide greater detail on how the round shapes are made? These are great and I would like to attempt.

Thanks!


----------



## Wrenchman (Jan 26, 2013)

JL7 said:


> *Tips for Building a Freestyle End Grain Cutting Board*
> 
> Lately I've been building some end grain boards that don't follow the "traditional" convention of the repeating pattern from one end to the other.
> 
> ...


Your work is awesome, I've figure out most of the shapes except for the round within the rounds. How do you create the coves? Router table?


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Tips for Building a Freestyle End Grain Cutting Board*
> 
> Lately I've been building some end grain boards that don't follow the "traditional" convention of the repeating pattern from one end to the other.
> 
> ...


Hey wge and Wrenchman,

The rounds are definitely cut on the router table with a cove bit, then a dowel is glued in and then run through the planer to get back to the original dimension, then the process is repeated over and over. I have an Incra fence so I can get back to the same fence setting with all the different radius bits and always use the same reference edge next to the fence. Hope that makes sense!

Appreciate the comments…..


----------



## navarro1950 (Jan 30, 2019)

JL7 said:


> *Tips for Building a Freestyle End Grain Cutting Board*
> 
> Lately I've been building some end grain boards that don't follow the "traditional" convention of the repeating pattern from one end to the other.
> 
> ...


The imagination of you guys never ceases to amaze me. These boards are wonderful.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Tips for Building a Freestyle End Grain Cutting Board*
> 
> Lately I've been building some end grain boards that don't follow the "traditional" convention of the repeating pattern from one end to the other.
> 
> ...


Thanks Navarro - appreciate the comments.


----------

